# CFLAGS dla Turion X2 TL-52

## Tractor Girl

Właśnie rozpoczynam mój romans z Gentoo z plecami poczciwego Debiana   :Razz: 

Pierwszą randkę w virtualboxie mamy już za sobą i przyszedł czas konkrety   :Twisted Evil: 

Nie jestem pewna jakie CFLAGS ustawić dla mojego procesora Turion X2 TL-52 (na końcu posta jest wynik cat /proc/cpuinfo)

Wyszło mi coś takiego według handbooka:

```
CFLAGS="-march=K8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

Jestem na 99% pewna, że w march powinno być K8 - może to ktoś potwierdzić?

Nie jestem też pewna co do tego podpunktu w handbooku  w którym piszą o flagach typu -msse, -msse2, -msse3, -mmmx, -m3dnow

Pisze, że jeżeli march jest dobrze ustawione to niby nie trzeba ich podawać,ale dalej jest coś, że:

 *Quote:*   

> Some notable exceptions are newer VIA and AMD64 CPUs that support instructions not implied by -march (such as SSE3). For CPUs like these you'll need to enable additional flags where appropriate after checking the output of cat /proc/cpuinfo. 

 

Czy dotyczy to również mojego procesora? Jeżeli tak to jakie flagi podać? Według cat /proc/cpuinfo mój procesor wspiera sse,sse2 i 3dnow.

Może jeszcze o czymś nie wiem/zapomniałam? Jakieś dodatkowe flagi jakie polecacie? 

```
 processor   : 0

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 15

model      : 72

model name   : AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-52

stepping   : 2

cpu MHz      : 800.000

cache size   : 512 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 0

initial apicid   : 0

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 1

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow extd_apicid pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy

bogomips   : 1596.24

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 15

model      : 72

model name   : AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-52

stepping   : 2

cpu MHz      : 800.000

cache size   : 512 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 1

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 1

initial apicid   : 1

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 1

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow extd_apicid pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy

bogomips   : 1596.24

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc

```

----------

## Oniryczny

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Safe_Cflags#Turion64_.2F_X2_.28AMD.29

----------

## lsdudi

w 99% proc przypadków najlepiej ustawić march=native

----------

## Tractor Girl

Dziękuję za odpowiedzi. 

W tym linku, który podałeś Oniryczny jest tylko -msse3. Czy dobrze rozumiem, że chodzi o to że nie trzeba podawać -mmmx, -m3dnow -msse, -msse2, ponieważ zostają automatycznie włączone przez march=K8?

A jak będzie w przypadku march=native? Czy również wystarczy tylko -msse3?

----------

## lsdudi

co do native  to po prostu automat 

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/CFLAGS

----------

